# Falling dogs



## tramp bushler (Mar 7, 2012)

Lets see your favorite dogs . And how you made dogs





I was tired if fighting my 460 when putting in faces . So I looked thru an ammo can with old saw parts .I foumd an old inside aftermarket dog from Bailey's for the 394 . . This is what I came up with


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 7, 2012)

Wrong pic.





So I found that the chain catcher and the top bolt wire the right spaceing . Traced the bolt up portion then cut it with a cutoff wheel on my Dremil tool and fitted it w] drums on the Dremil


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 7, 2012)

With the bar on





I havn't had much sucess with dogs that stick way dowm below the bottom of the bar . They put enough bind on the chain when facing a hemlock to stop the chain .


----------



## Rounder (Mar 7, 2012)

I put the pro-safetys on my 66 and just removed enough off the lower spikes to keep them from creating too much leverage.

View attachment 227743


If you buy one of these, you're good to go.

View attachment 227744


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 7, 2012)

Sam, Pro-Safety has 4pt. dogs for Stihl.


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 7, 2012)

Stock Husky on mine. I actually took them off the 372 I had, and when I dropped it off for some work they put new ones on.


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 7, 2012)

The 4 point work better for me on the 066.


----------



## Rounder (Mar 7, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> Sam, Pro-Safety has 4pt. dogs for Stihl.



Good to know. I picked those up at the local shop, just what they had in stock. At the time I was really fighting the factory dogs on the job.....big swell butted fir, crankcase would hit before the dogs were even close.....irritating.


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 7, 2012)

Ya . I would like to have the same dogs as what used to come on the 064R . Those were gooddogs 

Husky used to have alot more problems with putting good dogs on their saws . The 2100 came with good dogs . The 394s dogs were horrible . If you didn't change them right away they would break . Then if you bought the aftermarket dogs it was about impossible to get the face in a hemlock and most spruce . 
Ron Hull came up with the inside dog on my 394 . Best falling dog I ever had on a saw . I coppiedit for the outside dog . The chain never binds and boy do they stick . . 
I really like the falling dogs that come on the 372 . I think the 390 has the same dogs .


----------



## hammerlogging (Mar 8, 2012)

mtsamloggit said:


> If you buy one of these, you're good to go.
> 
> View attachment 227744



One of those sure signs of a real faller, a 3rd or 4th new saw in about 12 months, without thinking twice.


----------



## slowp (Mar 8, 2012)

He trips, once in a while. 




View attachment 227806


----------



## Sport Faller (Mar 8, 2012)

I have the pro safety 5 points on my 66 like Sam, I need to remove some material from the bottom dog too, it binds so damn bad I didn't know what the hell was going on the first time I dug into a tree with it, the slightest pressure would stop it dead


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 8, 2012)

Bailey's - Pro-Safety 17171 4 Point Felling Dogs for Stihl Chainsaws 044, 064, 066, MS440 and MS460

Madsen's has 4pt. also. Not sure who makes them.


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 8, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> I have the pro safety 5 points on my 66 like Sam, I need to remove some material from the bottom dog too, it binds so damn bad I didn't know what the hell was going on the first time I dug into a tree with it, the slightest pressure would stop it dead



Ya . It hangs too far below the bottom of the bar .


----------



## madhatte (Mar 8, 2012)

I go "medium" for pretty much everything. I don't cut redwood, so I don't need the real bugguns, but I am enough of a believer in leverage that nubbins are no good either.


----------



## Slamm (Mar 8, 2012)

The dawgs that come on dual dawged 660, 460 and 441 are my favorite, they are enough, but not stupid looking or of a size that makes you look like you are small in other places, LOL. 

The worst set is those crappers that come on the dual dawged 361. Those are horrible, better than screwing a banana to the front, but not by much.

With minor modifications, you can put the 660 dawgs on 361's and 261's all it takes is a few strokes with your chain file on the inner dawg and redrilling the outer dawg.

On a 261:










Sam


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 8, 2012)

Ya . On flat ground you can get by ok with not alot in the line of dogs . On the coast ya really need good dogs . 
If when your trying to get the face in a stooled upspruce or hemlock where the saw is over your head you need dogs that stick but don't hang the chain .


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 8, 2012)

Madsen's dogs on the 066.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Mar 8, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> Madsen's dogs on the 066.



That's what I use. Got a set for the 66 and the 46 and then made tracings for the others and use the plasma to cut some more. Also have the stockers cause during fire time the local safety Sam won't let anything non stock fly, nothing. Good control and leverage and you don't have that bottom point, pointing strait down stabbing you in the leg all the time.



Owl


----------



## DavdH (Mar 8, 2012)

*falling dogs at home at after a rough day chasing logs.*








after a rough day


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 9, 2012)

Hey David : your pic didn't come thru .


----------



## Spotted Owl (Mar 9, 2012)

For the new guys up and coming. If you're dogged in hard on your buck when that wood starts to separate pull them log teeth out or just barely have contact. Twice now I have seen guys be just nuts in on the dogs and when things started to part ways they were stuck, and the dogs each went one side with the log and pulled crap apart and darned near split their saw. Just cause you gott'em doesn't mean you need all of them all the time.



Owl


----------



## GASoline71 (Mar 9, 2012)

Madsen's 4-point on the 044. With the ceramic roller. Plus a USA Handlebars 3/4 wrap. 

















Gary


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 9, 2012)

It seems to me that dual dogs are a modern "fad", since I was used to only seeing them on dedicated bucking saws.
A single set will allow you to pivot the saws easier and will escape that bind the Spotted Owl described.
I seem to remember the greatly esteemed 2dogs saying he had a twisted set of duals on a falling saw.
The big ass lower spike seen on the older big inch monsters was useful on large diameter timber and/or heavy bark. 
Being at work I don't have access to photos and I'm fairly certain you-all know the Super 250 with the "borrowed"
spikes off a CP125. Yeah, a bit overblown for 87cc, however in second growth Redwood with their thick, loose bark, the
big spikes worked well. I also had the habit of setting them like Ahab, but that is another thing.

As a side note, I kinda went haywire at the beginning of the shift, I'm expecting some admin time coming my way.
I'm thinking I should blame solar activity:hmm3grin2orange:
Oh Lord I love being crazy, been 7 hours and my eyes are still funny colors.


----------



## gregfox (Mar 9, 2012)

Spotted Owl said:


> For the new guys up and coming. If you're dogged in hard on your buck when that wood starts to separate pull them log teeth out or just barely have contact. Twice now I have seen guys be just nuts in on the dogs and when things started to part ways they were stuck, and the dogs each went one side with the log and pulled crap apart and darned near split their saw. Just cause you gott'em doesn't mean you need all of them all the time.
> 
> 
> Good advice!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 9, 2012)

Sometimes having only the inside dog can save your saw . One of the best things about an outboard sprocket rim is you can get the powerhead off the bar and chain in a hurry under high duress . 

Sometimes when falling in Southeast the larger trees will have quite a bit of shake in them . Sometimes a guy doesn't get his wedge in soon enough . When the tree starts to move your tip gets hung and you can't pull it out quick enough . . 
With only 1 dog on the powerhead yoy can get the bar nuts off real quick and the clutch cover comes right off .pull the pistol grip up to about a 45% angle and the chain can be flipped off the sprocket . The power head is free and you can get in the clear WITH THAT THOUSAND DOLLER powerhead


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 9, 2012)

For bucking big wood , 2 dogs is nice, helps the cuts line up. And somesimes for falling if your fighting a root flair or a burl . Plus they help keep u awake by stabbing you in the shoulder:msp_scared: blade .


----------



## Joe46 (Mar 9, 2012)

Yup also good for stabbing you in the thigh and getting your tetanus shot renewed Those old 2100 dogs can go in quite a way:bang:


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 9, 2012)

Joe46 said:


> Yup also good for stabbing you in the thigh and getting your tetanus shot renewed Those old 2100 dogs can go in quite a way:bang:



I had a kinda spooky thing happen in the 80s with a 2100 of mine . I was chaseing at the time in Rowan Bay. The yarder was down or something and we went to a new setting to notch guyline stumps and make a layout
. I was following the Hook Gary Soderberg up a hemlock top . He had a strap or a coil with him . He stepped off the top onto a walk log the top had broke on . I thot I heard it crack but kept onwalking . Just as I was lifteng a foot to step onto the walk log the top brok free from underneath me . 
Somehow I ended up falling backward head first . 2100 still on my shoulder . Fell 8' or so . The pistol grip landed first and the dogs stopped my fall by poking into the back of my neck . 
God is good and He protected me . I have a few puckered scars on the back of my neck . Gordy Hall saw the whole thing . Everyone rushed over . They were suprised when I stood up . Gary asked if I wanted to go t town I said no . Handed the saw up to the walk log climbed up and went to work notching stumps . . My long johns and hickory shirt was stuck to my back and neck when I got to the bunkhouse .


----------



## Rounder (Mar 9, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> I have the pro safety 5 points on my 66 like Sam, I need to remove some material from the bottom dog too, it binds so damn bad I didn't know what the hell was going on the first time I dug into a tree with it, the slightest pressure would stop it dead



Jake, I ground mine to roughly halfway between a stock dog and as they came. Seems to work fine in any wood, even with an 8 tooth.


----------



## Rounder (Mar 9, 2012)

My saw partner was working a tree up, can't remember what.....some big limby son of a ##### up in AK. Running a 66 with the pro-safety 5 points. Any how misjudged a limb, down it came across his shoulders. Saw popped out of his hands, lower spike went through the top of his boot, through his big toenail and toe, out the bottom of the boot and into the tree. Pinned and trying not to fall off the log. He didn't fall, got the saw yanked out and headed to town for tetnus shot time.

Makes me cringe just typing it....

Hope you all had a good, safe week - Sam


----------



## slowp (Mar 9, 2012)

Ewwwww.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 10, 2012)

mtsamloggit said:


> My saw partner was working a tree up, can't remember what.....some big limby son of a ##### up in AK. Running a 66 with the pro-safety 5 points. Any how misjudged a limb, down it came across his shoulders. Saw popped out of his hands, lower spike went through the top of his boot, through his big toenail and toe, out the bottom of the boot and into the tree. Pinned and trying not to fall off the log. He didn't fall, got the saw yanked out and headed to town for tetnus shot time.
> 
> Makes me cringe just typing it....
> 
> Hope you all had a good, safe week - Sam



That makes me cringe just reading it . 

People may laugh at this . But I have directionalky Fell hundreds of great big 500 pound spruce limbs . Just couldn't see a fadter way to cut it off and not get knocked off the tree . I remember a few guys who had thier first day cutting in Southeast who were experienced cutters from the PNW say What The *+%& do you guys do with the limbs . They couldn't believe the sometimes had to burn a tank of fuel just limbing a big spruce or cedar


----------



## redprospector (Mar 10, 2012)

mtsamloggit said:


> My saw partner was working a tree up, can't remember what.....some big limby son of a ##### up in AK. Running a 66 with the pro-safety 5 points. Any how misjudged a limb, down it came across his shoulders. Saw popped out of his hands, lower spike went through the top of his boot, through his big toenail and toe, out the bottom of the boot and into the tree. Pinned and trying not to fall off the log. He didn't fall, got the saw yanked out and headed to town for tetnus shot time.
> 
> Makes me cringe just typing it....
> 
> Hope you all had a good, safe week - Sam



That's gonna feel better when it quits hurting.

Andy


----------



## Gologit (Mar 10, 2012)

redprospector said:


> That's gonna feel better when it quits hurting.
> 
> Andy



Yeah. Might be awhile, though.

One of our not-so-friendly competitors hired some brush clearers, mostly college kids and exchange students. One of them wore a big hoop ear-ring in his right ear and liked to carry his saw on his shoulder with the powerhead tucked up tight. You can guess the rest. 

I'd never seen an earlobe get torn off before...they bleed like a stuck pig.

If he still wears an ear-ring in that ear he'll have to attach it a little higher up now.


----------



## GASoline71 (Mar 11, 2012)

Joe46 said:


> Yup also good for stabbing you in the thigh and getting your tetanus shot renewed Those old 2100 dogs can go in quite a way:bang:



Also gotta watch the back of your neck when packin' the saw over your shoulder ... 

Gary


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 12, 2012)

Gary; where did u get that USA handle bar . I really like them


----------



## GASoline71 (Mar 13, 2012)

Got it from Madsen's. After waiting for 6 months for a full wrap... I asked if they had a 3/4 wrap. The cat on the phone said they had one left. I took it.

It was the last 3/4 wrap they sold for quite some time. That was about 5 years ago.

Gary


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 13, 2012)

I've had a few of those USA handlebars , I liked them . They give more roon for my hands and the price was good when rebuilding smashed saws . I'll check with them , see if they have any more of them .


----------

